# Sony F282 Wackelkontakt



## cycovery (9. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Meine Sony DSC-F282 hat seit längerem einen Wackelkontakt des Modus-wähl-rades oben. Ohne es berühren wechselt das menü manchmal wild zwischen den verschiedenen modi hin-und-her.

Da die Garantie abgelaufen ist will ich das nun selbst versuchen zu reparieren. andere elektronik geräte reparier ich bei wackelkontakt auch selbst, aber so ne digitalkamera ist ziemlich komplex und hat neben elektronik auch einiges an mechanik (welche oft  ziemlich schwierig ist wieder zusammenzukriegen  )

Hat mir jemand Tipps dazu oder kennt einer ein Forum wo es Leute hat, die damit erfahrung haben?

Dankeschön


----------



## der_Jan (9. Juni 2006)

http://www.dslr-forum.de

Is zwar viel Los, und komplett unübersichtlich, aber ich denke bei so vielen Menschen wird sich auch einer finden der dir weiterhelfen kann^^


----------

